# supertest 400



## jyoung8j (Sep 20, 2012)

Do ppl still make this.. haven't seen in a while.. had good gains with it.. what's ur guys thoughts on it if available.. whts benefits..thx


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes they still make it. There is a guy at my gym that won't buy anything but super test. He's a fukin idiot. Since it says "super" he thinks it's better then any other test out there... news flash it's just test. He doesn't understand that test is test no matter the name lol anyway I prefer lower dosed test....I don't see a point in high dosed gear unless you are doing 3 to 4 grams a week. 

This same guy told me he was mixing it with some kind of oil (without cooking) and selling it at 200mg per ml and doubling his profit.....guy has no clue....be careful out there guys


----------



## Yaya (Sep 20, 2012)

there are a lot of UGL that are still making this. I used it about 10 years back, i was on denkall test400 and that shit was nuts.. The pip was fucking horrible but the thing was jammed up with test.

I am sure if you look around you will find someone with some sort of a "super" test blend. If you do come in contact with someone who is selling Denkall test 400 dont buy it! it is shit and IP makes it now, just a heads up bro


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 20, 2012)

Dumb smart phone


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 20, 2012)

Yea I used to get from a guy I was buds with but he moved away.. I thought it was pretty good stuff.. just a easy cycle.. so the test Decca dbol way better then high doses of it.


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yaya said:


> there are a lot of UGL that are still making this. I used it about 10 years back, i was on denkall test400 and that shit was nuts.. The pip was fucking horrible but the thing was jammed up with test.
> 
> I am sure if you look around you will find someone with some sort of a "super" test blend. If you do come in contact with someone who is selling Denkall test 400 dont buy it! it is shit and IP makes it now, just a heads up bro



Holy shit IP is still around?


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 20, 2012)

I just finished up some t400.


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 20, 2012)

How did it go for ya..


----------



## beasto (Sep 20, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> Holy shit IP is still around?



Hahha..I don't know if I would mess around with there test400 though.


----------



## beasto (Sep 20, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> Holy shit IP is still around?



Hahha..I don't know if I would mess around with their test400 though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Yes they still make it. There is a guy at my gym that won't buy anything but super test. He's a fukin idiot. Since it says "super" he thinks it's better then any other test out there... news flash it's just test. He doesn't understand that test is test no matter the name lol anyway I prefer lower dosed test....I don't see a point in high dosed gear unless you are doing 3 to 4 grams a week.
> 
> This same guy told me he was mixing it with some kind of oil (without cooking) and selling it at 200mg per ml and doubling his profit.....guy has no clue....be careful out there guys



No shit... Fuckin noobtards don't even know that supertest is just test.  

If you really wanna get huge you need superdedoopertest600


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol. I ran massive amounts of tren test and mast so having a higher ml was nice


----------



## beasto (Sep 21, 2012)

Some clown at my OLD gym proud to say that as of tonight, was like yea right now i'm on  supertest800 LMAO...some fuckin idiots. I think people can see in my face when i'm in the gym not to ask me SHIT.


----------



## creekrat (Sep 21, 2012)

I've got some super 1g if anybody is interested.  Smooth as butter and I pin 5 mils at a time sub q. That shit is awesome. Lmfao


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> No shit... Fuckin noobtards don't even know that supertest is just test.
> 
> If you really wanna get huge you need superdedoopertest600



I just homebrewd some supercalifragalisticexpialidosious test 4000. $500 a vial. PM me for payment info.


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 21, 2012)

I sense this is turning into a joke lol.. I actually thought was more potent then just like test cyp.. thought had few types of test in it. Tht not Tru... worked good for me or was tht just test period..


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah you can find blends like that around.


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll have to post pic of Wht I got.. think it's got different test in it..hoping I get more out of next cycle tho


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 21, 2012)

It's got cyp e and prop. I think it's somethin like 188mg of e, 187 c, and 25 prop. Somewhere around there.


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 21, 2012)

Yea sounds bout right.. Wht u think the comparison is between tht and a cycle of test Decca dbol.. tht blow it out of water


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 21, 2012)

A cycle of test only vs. test deca dbol? There's no comparison. That's like comparing a Chevy truck to a Monster truck. Both will get you where you want to go. But the monster truck will get thier faster and demolish everything that gets in its way and be a hell of a lot more fun. 

Test Deca Dbol is the monster truck BTW.


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol nice I'm wanting to do it but kinda have cold feet cuz the sides right now.. running prop right now just to get my feet wet.. mainly try out since had it..never used it


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 22, 2012)

Deca doesn't have many sides at a moderate dose as long as you keep your e in check which will keep prolactin sides at bay. Only sides I get from dbol is water weight. Don't be scurrrred.


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 22, 2012)

Yea I dnt want Decca dick or look like a balloon..lol want size but not round size


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm running npp 700 and test 225 right now. Deca dicks from prolactin not the compound. Keep your e in check and it'll keep prolactin down. Have some caber on hand just in case. Bloats from high e and shit diet. You can cut on deca it all depends on your diet bro.


----------

